# teacher's salary enough to support family?



## sophie2009 (Nov 24, 2009)

hi, was wondering if anyone could enlighten me regarding basic teacher's salary.
will it be enough to support my partner and 2 kids? i have been offered accomodation for free and the pay converts roughly to £22k a year. Is it worth it to take a pay cut and uproot family for a couple of years or maybe more?
Personaly i want to do it for the experience and just really bored with same old mundane routine....probably will have same old mundane routine just different setting i guess!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

A salary of AED 11,000 per month? (Please use local currency as that is relevant here and posters are from many countries)

Even with accommodation paid for (& do check out what & where that is), that is not much. Will you also have to pay for school fees yourself, DEWA (water & elecrticity), medical insurance, run a car etc?

If you read through the sticky and other threads you will get information regarding the cost of living, which for many things is higher than in the UK.


-


----------



## sophie2009 (Nov 24, 2009)

Elphaba said:


> A salary of AED 11,000 per month? (Please use local currency as that is relevant here and posters are from many countries)
> 
> Even with accommodation paid for (& do check out what & where that is), that is not much. Will you also have to pay for school fees yourself, DEWA (water & elecrticity), medical insurance, run a car etc?
> 
> ...


sorry about that! AED 12000 per month salary. school fees, water and electricity will also be paid for by the school 
thanks for replying so swiftly


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

You can manage on that, but it depends on the lifestyle you want.

You also say partner, not husband. If you are not married you will have problems bringing your children over to Dubai. 

-


----------



## Jamgirl (Oct 17, 2009)

Hello,

Elphaba you are saying that as a single mom I will have broblems bringing my child with me, if I take up a job offer.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Jamgirl said:


> Hello,
> 
> Elphaba you are saying that as a single mom I will have broblems bringing my child with me, if I take up a job offer.


Yes. You will need the fathers permission to bring the child here to stay & get residency for them.

-


----------



## Jamgirl (Oct 17, 2009)

Elphaba said:


> Yes. You will need the fathers permission to bring the child here to stay & get residency for them.
> 
> -


 Will a letter suffice signed and stamp by Notary Puplic.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Jamgirl said:


> Will a letter suffice signed and stamp by Notary Puplic.


I believe there is specific protocol. You will have to check with the company's PRO.

-


----------



## Jamgirl (Oct 17, 2009)

Elphaba said:


> I believe there is specific protocol. You will have to check with the company's PRO.
> 
> -


Thanks, will do.


----------



## Jamgirl (Oct 17, 2009)

Elphaba, 

One more thing, I hear it is difficult to get children in school, how true is this?

My son is six can I get him in to my school of choice.


----------

